# ??Reminder of new Fla. law??



## notnksnemor

Effective 4/1 kill switch lanyard must be worn and you have to show the switch is functional.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

That's federal law not just florida


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

My kill switch is so old it keeps breaking. My jet ski runs great But can’t sell it broken. When I fix it new people break it and the vicious cycle repeats itself every year twice.
Tired of payin the ticket too.
Just let me ride it already!!!


----------



## notnksnemor

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> That's federal law not just florida


Didn't realize it was Fed.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

notnksnemor said:


> Didn't realize it was Fed.


 signed into law by trump in the 2018 defense authorization act, why it was stuck in there I couldn't tell you.


----------



## kmckinnie

I’ve heard it was going everywhere so we may want to make it a sticky !


----------



## TerrellBuckman

It depends what size boat


----------



## RedHills

Federally navigable waterways only.


----------

